# My mbu puffer and friends



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good johnny!

DO i sense a bigger tank in the future?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks im gonna get a tank same dim except im gonna get 30" deep


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

good video... so clear.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good! A good example how compatible Mbu's can be with other fish!


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

good looking puffer i like that big piece of driftwood nice setup


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Dam Johnny that's a really nice looking MBU! Name?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Paddy jr.............................


----------

